# Limbhanger



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2018)

Not a problem with these spurs.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 27, 2018)

Dang that's pretty


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Dang that's pretty



Looked real good on Saturday morning too!


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 27, 2018)

Nothing like walking up to a tom and finding that. As long as you don't find one in your hand. Great pics.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 27, 2018)

Those would hurt! Congrats!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 28, 2018)

Congrats! It was a cold opening weekend.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks all.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2018)

Good one!  And a neat shot too!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks Robert.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## carver (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow Dennis that's a great one.congrats


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks kmac and Jerry.  Yep, he was a good'un.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (May 14, 2018)

Congratts  !


----------



## wvdawg (May 14, 2018)

Thanks Mr. C  - hope you have been doing well!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (May 16, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Thanks Mr. C  - hope you have been doing well!



Thanks ,Been doing well ,but need to stop and smell the roses soon ,lol .no  need in making a bunch if you don't take the time to spend a bunch 

    on a side note ;I may have a new hunting plot for next year ,looks promising


----------



## wvdawg (May 17, 2018)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Thanks ,Been doing well ,but need to stop and smell the roses soon ,lol .no  need in making a bunch if you don't take the time to spend a bunch
> 
> on a side note ;I may have a new hunting plot for next year ,looks promising



Awesome!  Hope it works out for you.


----------

